# Let's see some Land Rovers!



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Noticed quite a few threads for Audis, Fords etc, but no Land Rovers!

Here's my Freelander 2;



Soon to be replaced by a Range Rover Sport!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

My dads old Vogue Se TDV8:thumb:


----------



## trd-gt (May 24, 2009)

my td5 es spec'd disco2. half leather and suede. twin sunroof's. 6 disc changer. coil spring conversion(heavy duty) heavy duty clutch,over sized tyres. removed ace. 4 spots on roof. not in some pics,.chopping front bumper tomorow. have here 2 and a half years and had a disco one before that. also have a series 2A









currently getting detailed but not going mad as it does get used heavily off road


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

my dads old workhorse


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is my disco3


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

you might wanna block the reg in pic 4 &#55357;&#56842; 

nice clean disco tho id love one but they are so huge to wash lol


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my run about/winter ****ter, only used to keep my other cars nice lol


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

wearing new wheels and tyres, which i really like now.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Some really nice cars here! :argie:

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to the thread, keep the pictures coming! :thumb:


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Some of mine that I've owned in the past...


----------



## Hippo (Apr 24, 2010)

My 2001 v6


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

dnz 21, wish my Santa Fe looked half as good as your winter runner, looks a really well looked after motor.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

had a few myself

just sold the black td5 disco 
blue tdi disco was mint and should never have sold it 


Rob


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My 1995 N reg Disco 300TDi with just 129k otc.



Picking up my Dads caravan to on holiday



Yes it is a tandem on the roof 

And my just departed Freelander





2003 Td4 ES Premium with 173k otc, now gone to a better home lol :wave:


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

[URL=http://s1116.photobucket.com/user/ridleyPR/media/IMG_0486.jpg.html]


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Here's a pic of our Evoque, worst car we've ever owned, currently in the dealership and been there since a week before Christmas, got a black Evoque loan car at the mo


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Agree with the Evoque, worst car I owed. Sold it after one year will never have another RR again.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

z4alfie said:


> Here's a pic of our Evoque, worst car we've ever owned, currently in the dealership and been there since a week before Christmas, got a black Evoque loan car at the mo





ken m sport said:


> Agree with the Evoque, worst car I owed. Sold it after one year will never have another RR again.


How come?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A dog in a land rover is the coolest thing in the world, period


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Mine in its natural habitat*


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pics guys. :thumb:

My Freelander has been faultless over the 18 months that I've owned it. Hopefully the Sport will be the same!


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

ken m sport said:


> Agree with the Evoque, worst car I owed. Sold it after one year will never have another RR again.


Same here, would never consider another one, ever.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Kyle.Meredith said:


> How come?


too many rattles for a £35k+ car, paint defeats, battery issues, and the worst dealer network i have ever come across. I was lucky in that I sold my after one year when prices and demand were strong so didn't loose much money. Back in BMW and Minis and wish I have never moved away.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

OH is on his 3rd Land Rover and all have been trouble free. There are good and bad with all marques but I understand when you get a bad one, it does tend to put you off.


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

At a guess I would suggest that with the Evoque being a new platform for RR, it's going to potentially suffer from numerous minor faults. These tend to get addressed in the later models/next generation (once they're identified as being common). My experience is that this was similar for the Land Rover Discovery 3 I owned previously, before they progressed the D4.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Kyle.Meredith said:


> How come?


Catalogue of electrical and computer problems, handbrake deploying itself, four diesel filter related breakdowns, power steering failure while turning right across traffic. negotiating a return to land rover given the problems.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

More than two weeks early, my new car arrived has arrived at the dealers! I will be picking it up on the 1st at 11am!    :argie::argie::argie:

Some pics of the car, still all wrapped up;







Can't wait to get my hands on it and give it a good polish!:buffer::buffer: (After a lot of driving!) :driver::driver:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Freelander Sport 06. Had from new and just hit 49k



















Still looks well


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 2!


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Following recent weather events it would be rude not to post in this section! This is my newly acquired landy doing what landy's do best 

It's a good reflection shot of the windscreen - Gtechniq G5 being tested to the limit!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

My dads 02 freelander  
( the decals are some from le mans last year)


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Chrisr1806 said:


> More than two weeks early, my new car arrived has arrived at the dealers! I will be picking it up on the 1st at 11am!    :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Some pics of the car, still all wrapped up;
> 
> ...


VERY nice!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Chrisr1806 said:


> More than two weeks early, my new car arrived has arrived at the dealers! I will be picking it up on the 1st at 11am!    :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Some pics of the car, still all wrapped up;
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous. I am very jealous Chris :-D


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the pictures, keep them coming!:thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

My D3 from a trip to Tunisia for a beer and sand week in the Sahara....good times :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

evojkp I think we need more details!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Kirkyworld said:


> I have 2!


Love the Disco mate! What's the spec of it? Suspension and engine wise?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> dnz 21, wish my Santa Fe looked half as good as your winter runner, looks a really well looked after motor.


Cheers mate, I only bought it because my EP3 Type R was rubbish in the snow and I wanted to take it off the road over the winters to keep it nice but since buying it a few years ago we have hardly had any snow :wall:

The Type R has since been replaced with a Focus ST but thought I might as well just keep the Freelander as well and hope for some snow to play in :lol:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I picked up my new Rangie today! :argie::argie:

It's a stunning car with only a few swirls marks to polish out. Although it has a deep scratch on the tailgate glass that is going to be repaired by the dealership.















It will have its first wash tomorrow! :buffer::buffer:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That looks epic, you lucky guy :thumb:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Chrisr1806 said:


> I picked up my new Rangie today! :argie::argie:
> 
> It's a stunning car with only a few swirls marks to polish out. Although it has a deep scratch on the tailgate glass that is going to be repaired by the dealership.
> 
> ...


Not a lot I can really say that I didn't say on the previous pictures!

AMAZING!

Shame about the glass scratch but at least the Dealer is doing something about it.

Enjoy!! :detailer:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking very sweet, beautiful colour scheme


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like the leather in the passenger seat is already starting to crease?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments guys!:thumb:

Neilos, I was aware of that and I'm keeping an eye on it. There have been several issues with the leather bulging on Evoques that were only a few weeks old!


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not bad for a 6 year old car.....


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's a stunning Freelander you have there!:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys!:thumb:
> 
> Neilos, I was aware of that and I'm keeping an eye on it. There have been several issues with the leather bulging on Evoques that were only a few weeks old!


Think all the seats are made by Lear Corporation for JLR. I had a tour of the factory in Coventry for some other work related stuff, quite a nice set up and they build about 400 seats a day there.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Interesting.....


Thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great thread! There are a few Land Rover products in my family, so I'll pop a few of them up for you to see. If you frequent the Showroom thread, you might have seen them before!

My Mother-In-Laws Evoque...







Father-In-Laws old Sport...





Father-In-Laws New Sport...





With Deployable Side Steps!







A good friends Autobiography I detailed at the weekend...







Loire Blue, a stunning colour!



Stunning cars!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing JBirchy! Some stunning cars there! Landy owners seem to be in the minority on here.

If anyone else has some pictures, we'd love to see them!


----------

